

–And He Built a Crooked House– By Robert A. Heinlein [pdf] - infinity
http://www.math.union.edu/~dpvc/courses/2010-11/mth053-fa10/assignments/crooked-house.pdf

======
infinity
Alternatively, if you don't want to read the original story, you can read a
plot summary from wikipedia:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%22—And_He_Built_a_Crooked_Hous...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%22—And_He_Built_a_Crooked_House—%22)

